# Compte connecte a deux AppStore



## talrashha (30 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis français et vis actuellement en Angleterre... J'ai donc une carte de crédit valable dans les 2 pays... et je me demandais s'il y avait un moyen de pouvoir télécharger des Apps indifféremment sur l'AppStore français et anglais?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gwen (30 Août 2012)

Oui, sans soucis. Mais à part pour les logiciels introuvables dans un pays, autant ne pas trop s'éparpiller. Cela complique les mises à jour.

Pour cela, il faut deux comptes, un par pays. Avec deux adresses mail différentes et deux cartes de crédit, une par pays.


----------



## talrashha (30 Août 2012)

Hello, 

Merci pour cette réponse. Le cas classique concerne l'application AppGratuite... qui existe en version FR en UK... et par exemple aujourd'hui c'est Amazon.fr qui n'est pas disponible en Angleterre... 
Mais finalement, dans cette solution, il faudra que je change manuellement mon login chaque fois qu'une app ne passe pas  Enfin, s'il n'y a pas d'autre solution je m'en contenterai.

Merci


----------



## Gwen (30 Août 2012)

J'ai également plusieurs comptes et je fais cette gymnastique tout comme toi. C'est un peu barbant, mais pas infaisable. Ça demande juste un peu d'organisation et de vérifier de temps en temps les mises à jour de chaque pays.


----------

